# Teddy is too skinny???



## My babies

Poodles do tend to look lean. Run your hands down his rib bones. You should not be able to feel his bones protruding out. There should be a thin layer of meat covering the rib bones.


----------



## Angl

They are thin and my vet said for me to feed goodies in his food to get him to eat. 

If you make a fist and run your finger over the top of your hand where the knuckles are- this is what a too thin dog feels like in the rib area. 

If you run your fingers over your fist in the finger area, this is what the ribs should feel like. Does that make any sense? Hard to write out, but easier to show in person.


----------



## Harrymummy

Harry was a thinner side when younger too. It was a good excuse to give treats when reinforcing good behaviour and tricks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RileysMommy

My best friend told me that when she first saw Riley and I that she thought I didnt feed him! LOL He was free fed too and ate pretty well but was eating CRAP food (Science Diet) and I didnt know better! I think he weighed about 17 lbs and looking back he was thin! But, after I switched him to better food and scheduled eating (because he was getting too plump!) he has put on weight and now weighs between 20-21 lbs!! 

Riley is a mini and only eats 1 cup per day. So, I'd say Teddy is just naturally thin...you know that you feed him so I wouldnt worry what others think as long as he's healthy!


----------



## CT Girl

Good call not feeding IAMS. Swizzle is a tall toy (10 inches) and is six pounds. A vet tech told me he was too thin but both vets said he was thin but fine as he has muscles. Both vets said toys tend to be on the thin side. An occasional raw meaty bone might help put a little weight on and is great for his teeth. I also treat lavishly when training.


----------



## Brenda-A

Thanks for all your advice 

I am feeding him Pure Vita its the salmon and potato formula. I wanted to get him orijen but unfortunately it was sold out. I have read a lot of good things about origen on this forum. Pure vita seems to have good ingredients and the guy at the store told me that the salmon would help with his skin.

I read online about satin balls. I have him some and he did put on a little of weight but now hes back to being thin.

He's healthy. He's been checked for worms and I give him Interceptor once a month. 

I guess he's just the skinny type. 
When people tell me he's too skinny sometimes I joke that I wish I had that "problem" lol


----------



## sulamk

He sounds healthy enough. My little girl is 10 inches and 6 pounds she looks a bit skinny but if you run your hand over her ribs she has a nice covering. I found when she was growing she would suddenly look thin and leggy then would fill out a bit. Sometimes orijen is a bit rich for the little ones so if you do change do it slowly.


----------



## 3dogs

I think 1 cup of food is a large amount of food. He is most likely an active dog. I prefer skinny to fat on a dog. Better for the joints, I groom way to many fat dogs & it is horrible to see their joints break down over the years. I have 4 small dogs ranging from 5-12lbs & they all get the same amount of food 1/2 cup but of course different brands due to age & health of dogs.


----------



## outwest

I have been able to keep weight on my standard poodle Jazz only by paying attention to his ribs, but sometimes he will suddenly feel very skinny! I kept increasing his food until his portions were so big he upchucked after eating. I went to the store and bought a higher calorie food for him a couple weeks ago and he has put weight on. He has big thigh and shoulder muscles, so I know he is in good shape, but I hate feeling sticking out ribs. 

Poodles are active and need a lot of calories. Many are naturally model thin, but it is best to try to get those ribs covered with a thin layer of meat. Consider using some canned food with the kibble. That will add weight pretty well. I prefer not to free feed. I don't think they eat as well that way because they nibble and never get that "I am hungry" feeling, but that is only my idea- nothing I read or anything. Thin people tend to have lots of small meals a day, for example.


----------



## Brenda-A

outwest said:


> I have been able to keep weight on my standard poodle Jazz only by paying attention to his ribs, but sometimes he will suddenly feel very skinny! I kept increasing his food until his portions were so big he upchucked after eating. I went to the store and bought a higher calorie food for him a couple weeks ago and he has put weight on. He has big thigh and shoulder muscles, so I know he is in good shape, but I hate feeling sticking out ribs.
> 
> Poodles are active and need a lot of calories. Many are naturally model thin, but it is best to try to get those ribs covered with a thin layer of meat. Consider using some canned food with the kibble. That will add weight pretty well. I prefer not to free feed. I don't think they eat as well that way because they nibble and never get that "I am hungry" feeling, but that is only my idea- nothing I read or anything. Thin people tend to have lots of small meals a day, for example.


Thanks for the advice. That makes sense about not feeling hungry. How many times should I feed him? He's 11 months


----------



## -Lilith-

Most people will feed twice a day. So split his daily cups in two. My 5 month spoo is petite. She only weighs 13 lbs. I feed her and give her treats. Just have a little munchkin on my hands. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baer Paws

One of my female tpoos was very thin for quite some time and I did free feed at that time since I didn't have but 3 poodles then. Once I acquired a few more tpoos, I had to start having more control over their eating habits and started feeding twice a day and guess what my thin poodle is now on a diet.


----------

